

Study: Wi-Fi Makes Our Trees Sick - startupsam77
http://www.readwriteweb.com/cloud/2010/11/study-wi-fi-is-making-our-tree.php

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Reported here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1923880>

Many comments.

